# This disgraceful parade of UGA arrests has to stop – and now



## DeWalt (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone disagree with this?
http://www.redandblack.com/2010/07/11/this-disgraceful-parade-of-uga-arrests-has-to-stop-–-and-now/


Something has got to change – now.

The last few weeks has cast a dark cloud over the University of Georgia, and the culprits – surprise, surprise – are from the athletic department.

Following the DUI arrest of former Athletic Director Damon Evans in Atlanta on July 1, head football coach Mark Richt told the media that his players were “all very conscious of what happened and the ramifications of it, and so hopefully it’ll strike a chord.”

Michael Fitzpatrick

It sure struck a chord alright, as sophomore tailback Dontavious Jackson was arrested on Saturday morning for a DUI, amongst a litany of other alcohol-related charges.

Redshirt sophomore wide-out Tavarres King was also arrested with Jackson for underage possession of alcohol.

Thus far, seven football players and the highest-ranking athletic department executive have been arrested this off-season. In 2008, eight players were arrested.

This is an embarrassment and drastic changes have to be made. These athletes bring shame and disgrace to the entire University community with each additional act of stupidity they commit.

They can cry unfair treatment all they like, but the truth is, they are undeniably treated unfairly; they are given free pass after free pass.

These scholarship athletes pay nothing to attend classes here. They merely ride the coattails of being able to play a game and milk it for all its worth. And unfortunately, the entire athletic department must be held accountable for what the players on the football team do.

The Gym Dogs, the Diamond Dogs, the Lady Dogs, the swimming teams, all of them are intertwined with the actions of the football team. Fiscally, they don’t matter, and the mighty dollar rules all.

Richt has got to do something, or he needs to be shown the door. The University cannot continually endure summer after summer of this juvenile and immature behavior from its most high-profile athletes.

A start would be bringing in more high-character players. Could you imagine these shenanigans happening during the reign of David Greene or David Pollack? They would not have allowed it.

For this to stop, the team has to buy into the system, whether from the coaching staff or their teammates. Who do these players answer to in the confines of the locker room? That is the question that must be answered.

Until that time, all players must be held accountable for their actions.

DUIs are unacceptable – period. On June 21, Jordan Griner, a 2008 UGA alum, was serving as a designated driver when a woman, who was charged with DUI after blowing a .229, struck and killed him. What if Jackson, who was also charged with leaving the scene of an accident, killed someone?

Jackson needs to go. Today.

A minimum-six game suspension will not cut it. He has been granted a privilege few have, and has thrown it away. Like it or not, he must pay the price for his lack of judgment.

King too needs to be dismissed. Sure the wide-out depth chart is thin, but what matters most here? Winning a game or saving lives?

If Richt is serious about changing the culture of his team he must prove it. Talk is cheap.

He took a step with the dismissal of redshirt freshman quarterback Zach Mettenberger following his arrest from an incident in a Remerton, Ga., bar on March 7. Mettenberger has since plead guilty to two counts of misdemeanor sexual battery.

Richt needs to be the face of the athletic department and act like it. He needs to take control of his team and give an ultimatum: represent the University of Georgia in the best way possible or go somewhere else.

As a fourth-generation Georgia student and an ardent supporter of the Bulldogs, it pains me to see shame brought to this university.

But I would rather see the team miss a bowl game than this disgraceful parade in handcuffs.

Because at least then something would have been changed for the better.

– Michael Fitzpatrick is a sports reporter for The Red & Black


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't care what you do, you can not remove stupid out of all college kids, athletes or not.  From what I've heard, Richt has a very strict policy and it is being followed consistently.  We will hear of one player being kicked off of the team after this weekend's foray, unless there are extenuating circumstances.  I don't expect any excuse to get him off.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 12, 2010)

If you mix 19 year old football players and an atmosphere like you have in Athens, you are going to have alcohol related incidents. Not making excuses, just stating a fact. I'm not sure much would change if General Patton were HC. On the flip side, UFs record is as bad or worse than UGA's in this regard over the past several years but I don't see you posting links on the need to run Meyer out of town.


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 12, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> If you mix 19 year old football players and an atmosphere like you have in Athens, you are going to have alcohol related incidents. Not making excuses, just stating a fact. I'm not sure much would change if General Patton were HC. On the flip side, UFs record is as bad or worse than UGA's in this regard over the past several years but I don't see you posting links on the need to run Meyer out of town.



yep, i agree...underage possession of alcohol, come on,,,what do you expect these athletes to do in college towns like athens, gainesville, knoxville, etc?


----------



## ReDawg333 (Jul 12, 2010)

Why do you think King should go?  This is his first brush with the law, and really did what he should have done - not drove.  Yes, having DJax take the wheel probably wasn't the smartest, but it is what it is.  Richt is extremely strict on these guys....

Look at the bright side, it's not like they broke into a repo yard and stole cars or anything...


----------



## ToroAzul (Jul 12, 2010)

My loooong experience at University was booze, books, and being broke.  Compound that at a football factory school then academics take a back seat to many of the players who are just thinking about Sundays. After practice and three hours of classes that is a lot of time to fill.


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, alcohol possession is going to happen.  But, a DUI?  You should suspended for the season.  The rules are obviously not strict enough if you see the continued arrests.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 12, 2010)

No leaders on the team.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> Yes, alcohol possession is going to happen.  But, a DUI?  You should suspended for the season.  The rules are obviously not strict enough if you see the continued arrests.



Nobody is saying D Jax shouldn't be suspended............ As a matter of fact I think he should be kicked off the team for good. A DUI is no laughing matter, I wanted Damon gone for the crap he pulled as well. I have 0 tolerance for a DUI........... Now possesion of alcohol by a minor is a weak charge....... stupid, yes, but we have all done that. I do think he should be punished as should all these bunch of yahoo's who keep acting up.........


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe in giving a player another chance.  One! But, you had no choice in firing Damon.  I believe a one year suspension with loss of eligibility would probably clean some of this mess up.  No matter if the player tries to transfer.  The NCAA should step in and help out.  This mess it getting old.  The underage drinking, a one game suspension is sufficient.  For a second offense 3 games, after that gone for one season.  Keep the kids in school, keep them on the team, make them practice, just can't play.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> I believe in giving a player another chance.  One! But, you had no choice in firing Damon.  I believe a one year suspension with loss of eligibility would probably clean some of this mess up.  No matter if the player tries to transfer.  The NCAA should step in and help out.  This mess it getting old.  The underage drinking, a one game suspension is sufficient.  For a second offense 3 games, after that gone for one season.  Keep the kids in school, keep them on the team, make them practice, just can't play.



Totally agree..... good post.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 12, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> I believe in giving a player another chance.  One! But, you had no choice in firing Damon.  I believe a one year suspension with loss of eligibility would probably clean some of this mess up.  No matter if the player tries to transfer.  The NCAA should step in and help out.  This mess it getting old.  The underage drinking, a one game suspension is sufficient.  For a second offense 3 games, after that gone for one season.  Keep the kids in school, keep them on the team, make them practice, just can't play.



I think you just pretty much quoted UGA's policy. It's something like 1 game for first alcohol related incident, an entire season for the second, and dismissal after the third. A DUI, IMO should be dismissal, no questions asked...


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 12, 2010)

I just don't understand how they keep getting caught.  I played baseball and basketball in college did stupid thing after stupid thing and never got arrested for it.  I'm starting to think the University has told law enforcement to get these boys.  IT's crazy how often they get caught.  I'm all for the punishment for DUI, but underage drinking is usually handled internally and it isn't a fun week of practice.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Jul 12, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I think you just pretty much quoted UGA's policy. It's something like 1 game for first alcohol related incident, an entire season for the second, and dismissal after the third. A DUI, IMO should be dismissal, no questions asked...



This is DJax's second.  6 games pretty much is the season though.  Chances are that somebody else has been established in your spot already.  When the police report comes out I wouldn't be surprised to see him gone.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 12, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> The NCAA should step in and help out.



totally agree.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 12, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> This is DJax's second.  6 games pretty much is the season though.  Chances are that somebody else has been established in your spot already.  When the police report comes out I wouldn't be surprised to see him gone.




When was his first? I remember him being involved in the taxi deal but he ended up being the "peace maker" in that deal. Regardless, a DUI and he should be gone.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2010)

I hate this.  I hate everything about it.  I don't know where to place the the blame so unlike some here, I'm not going speak with all the confidence of someone inside the program.  I really don't know why we are so snake bit when it comes to this stuff.  If a person has any interest in being reasonable they won't spout the overused catch all homerism about UGA intentionally going out and recruiting "thugs."  That argument is stupid.  Sorry, it just is.  It's as symplisitic as it is biased.

But I really don't know what the source of all the trouble is.  Doc blames it on a lack of leadership.  That is more reasonable than most of what I see being offered up but it leads to more questions rather than really answering anything.  How are leaders developed?  Who chooses the team leaders?  Is leadership a trait that a player either posesses or doesn't (I argue that it is) and is there really any way to know when you are recruiting a player if they hav this ability on the college level or not (I would argue that there isn't).

One thing is for sure, it has to stop.  Or it definitely needs to stop.  But will it?  Is there any way to stop this sort of thing?

And while the rest of you are enjoying the hardships of the Dawgs, have you stopped rejoicing long enough to wonder if UGA just might be the canari in the coal mine?  Is this a sign of what college football is becoming due to a rotting society?  I don't know, but I certainly hope not.

Whatever it is, and whoever is to blame, I hope it is corrected and fast.  CMR will eventually have this laid at his door step and like I said in another post, I'm not gonna get on a soap box about all the reasons that that is unfair.  He's the head coach, and right or wrong, the buck stops with him in all cases, eventually.

So enjoy yourselves.  I, along with the rest of my Dawgs, are hoping for better days ahead.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 12, 2010)

enough is enough!!!
Sick of 'em


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 12, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> I just don't understand how they keep getting caught.  I played baseball and basketball in college did stupid thing after stupid thing and never got arrested for it.  I'm starting to think the University has told law enforcement to get these boys.  IT's crazy how often they get caught.  I'm all for the punishment for DUI, but underage drinking is usually handled internally and it isn't a fun week of practice.




I think that the cops in Athens are a little trigger happy with some of these underage possession and scooter type deals when it comes to football players. I lived in Bama for four years and I can assure you that if a starting WR was caught in Tuscaloosa with a beer in hand he wouldn't be arrested. No way, no how. Not saying it's right or wrong but that it is what it is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> When was his first? I remember him being involved in the taxi deal but he ended up being the "peace maker" in that deal. Regardless, a DUI and he should be gone.



I was wondering that too.  He was actaully the peace maker in taxi gate so that wouldn't count as strike one.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I think that the cops in Athens are a little trigger happy with some of these underage possession and scooter type deals when it comes to football players. I lived in Bama for four years and I can assure you that if a starting WR was caught in Tuscaloosa with a beer in hand he wouldn't be arrested. Not saying it's right or wrong but that it is what it is.



Amen.  They are very trigger happy.  My brother in law, who is the solicitor of Worth County (he prosecutes DUI cases) says that the Clarke County solicitor is probably one of the most trigger happy jerks in the state.  Not that DUIs are not very serious, they are, but I agree that a kid getting caught in Tuscaloosa, Baton Rouge, Gainesville, etc. is much more likely to simply be told to go home.


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 12, 2010)

Call it immaturity if you like, but frankly, I think a LOT of these players are simply a few bricks shy of a full load... IMHO, they are as dumb as a load of bricks.

If CMR has laid down the law to them,
Having experienced other players get into trouble for this stuff,
Having within just the previous week your AD arrested,
AND THEN STILL GO OUT A DO THIS STUPID STUFF,

I'm sorry folks, but any player that would do this is simply a MORON.

There simply is no excuse.  I don't buy the "they're just college kids" argument.  If you're told not to do it and then you go out and break the rule, you have to pay the consequences.  Is it really that difficult to follow the rules?  Yes, college kids drink, but not all students are subject to the same rules.

This may not be CMR's fault.  But it is nevertheless obvious that his preaching is not getting through to too many players.  It is evidience that too many players lack respect for him.  Obedience comes, in part, out of respect for persons in authority.  Too many players apparently lack respect for CMR and his authority.

It may not be CMR's fault, but I agree with South GA Dawg, there is way too much of this going on and this will eventually be laid at his feet if it doesn't come to a stop NOW.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 12, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> But I really don't know what the source of all the trouble is.  Doc blames it on a lack of leadership.  That is more reasonable than most of what I see being offered up but it leads to more questions rather than really answering anything.  How are leaders developed?  Who chooses the team leaders?  Is leadership a trait that a player either posesses or doesn't (I argue that it is) and is there really any way to know when you are recruiting a player if they hav this ability on the college level or not (I would argue that there isn't).



I think leaders *CAN* be developed but I think some are more natural, obviously.  And I think Richt has not put as much emphasis on recruiting leaders.  Athletic ability is not the only thing you recruit and oftentimes a leader (someone like a David Greene) might not have the best physical tools.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 12, 2010)

DUI? One and done. Put em on the road, free up a scholarship and go after a good character replacement.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2010)

Leaders are not made. You either have the quality, or you don't.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 12, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> No leaders on the team.



Yes, that sorry  Tebow should have known Cunningham was going to get drunk and pass out behind the wheel before the SEC championship game.  Poor leadership


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I think leaders *CAN* be developed but I think some are more natural, obviously.  And I think Richt has not put as much emphasis on recruiting leaders.  Athletic ability is not the only thing you recruit and oftentimes a leader (someone like a David Greene) might not have the best physical tools.



I agree, in rare cases leadership can be developed, or at least it can be fostered.  But I think that ability had to be there in at least some small quanity to begin with.  For example, maybe a kid is shy and develops into a leader.

But Joe Cox was a good leader.  Are we all goona tune in and watch 22 Joe Cox's do battle every Saturday?  Maybe we would if everybody was working the same stuff, but I doubt that college football is gonna have a collective come to Jesus moment and start awarding scholarships to kids who were with out a doubt sterling in terms of character with ability serving as an after thought.  

That's probably how it should be, but as Stacy said, the only way to make it happen is for us to all stop going to the games and stop watching them on TV.  And we probably won't.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 12, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> totally agree.



Totally Disagree!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> Yes, that sorry  Tebow should have known Cunningham was going to get drunk and pass out behind the wheel before the SEC championship game.  Poor leadership



...and that is another excellent point.  It's easy to point out this or that when it's A, not your team, and B, a rival tem.  

Not saying that Doc is engaging in dung flinging.  I think he really was making a pretty good point but I also think it's not quite as simple as that.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 12, 2010)

Also, the Red & Black is a communist fish wrapper


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 12, 2010)

Things have been way too quiet in T-Town this offseason. Last year we had a few incidents with the JJ and MI fishing trip and then the Courtney Upshaw arrest for argueing with his Girlfriend.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> Also, the Red & Black is a communist fish wrapper



It is pretty far left and loony tunes for the most part, but find me a campus paper that isn't these days.  The Stallion at ABAC is that way for crying out loud.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm trying to convince myself that the players and the "situation" is worse now than it was "back in the day."  I'm not sure that it is.

Now I'm not apologizing for these particular student's conduct, nor am I suggesting that they shouldn't be punished.

I just don't think that the allegations that the team is out of control or that the players misbehave more than "back in the day" is justified.

First, you have the power of the internet, so that everything that happens happens "right now."  Back in the day, a football player drinking or getting a DUI over the summer break probably wouldn't have made the local paper, but now it's world wide news.

I remember when there were "jock" bars in town, where the football players would hang out, drink, fight, and no one thought any thing of it--if you didn't want to fight a jock you didn't go to those bars.  There were regular fights between the jocks and the frat guys, the jocks and South Campus crowd (jocks usually lost that one), and so on-- and life sort of went.

Also, it's only in the last couple of years that the local police took it one themselves to decide that underage possession is an arrestable offense, rather than something got a ticket and everyone went home.  There's no telling how many tickets were handed out that never made the paper at all.

Also, while I understand the reasoning, when the NCAA did away with jock dorms, it made it infinitely more difficult to ride  herd on the athletes.

I remember when Lindsay Scott wrecked his BRAND NEW Firebird (every rising sophomore should buy one) on the way home by driving off in a ditch.  That accident barely made the papers.   

Bottom line is that I'm just not convinced that things are "worse" that they used to be.  They are only worse because now millions of people know about every little infraction.  Sure there used to be a lot more damage control, but the underlying incidents still happened.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 12, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I'm trying to convince myself that the players and the "situation" is worse now than it was "back in the day."  I'm not sure that it is.
> 
> Now I'm not apologizing for these particular student's conduct, nor am I suggesting that they shouldn't be punished.
> 
> ...



That may be so, but the mutts take it on the field and end up killing winning chances or making games much closer than they should be !!


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 12, 2010)

From what I'm hearing now, both maybe in jeopardy on returning to the program.  A hit and run charge too, while DUI!  Not good for either one.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 12, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> Yes, that sorry  Tebow should have known Cunningham was going to get drunk and pass out behind the wheel before the SEC championship game.  Poor leadership



I don't keep up with all of the SEC athlete arrests, because there are not enough hours in the day, but did UF have as many arrests as UGA did in those years?

Why do you think the problems weren't as rampant when Greene and Pollack were there?

Why doesn't GT have athletes arrested in droves like UGA?

I'm not implying anything with those questions.  Just looking for your opinion on each.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Jul 12, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> From what I'm hearing now, both maybe in jeopardy on returning to the program.  A hit and run charge too, while DUI!  Not good for either one.




You're hearing wrong.  TKing doesn't have a hit and run to worry about.  DJax does.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 12, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't keep up with all of the SEC athlete arrests, because there are not enough hours in the day, but did UF have as many arrests as UGA did in those years?
> 
> Why do you think the problems weren't as rampant when Greene and Pollack were there?
> 
> ...



I'll bite....

There were plenty of arrests when the Dave's were there. Shoot, they played with Odell Thurman. 

As far as GT goes... I'd say the biggest difference is that they are in the middle of a city of 5 million people where some 19 year old going the wrong way on a scooter or underage possession simply don't matter. Atlanta cops have more to worry about. One of my best friends drank too much at a concert, woke up in the Omni with every light on and he was the only person in the whole place other than the clean up crew and the two city of Atlanta cops walking towards him. He was 18. They called my brother to come get him. That would never ever happen to a football player in Athens. He'd go to jail w/o passing go... I would venture to say that you could take most any big time football program and move it to Athens and you'd have similar run ins to what UGA has now.


----------



## Doyle (Jul 12, 2010)

If this keeps up, people are going to think that UGA is the "Miami of the North".


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 12, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I'll bite....
> 
> There were plenty of arrests when the Dave's were there. Shoot, they played with Odell Thurman.
> 
> As far as GT goes... I'd say the biggest difference is that they are in the middle of a city of 5 million people where some 19 year old going the wrong way on a scooter or underage possession simply don't matter. Atlanta cops have more to worry about. One of my best friends drank too much at a concert, woke up in the Omni with every light on and he was the only person in the whole place other than the clean up crew and the two city of Atlanta cops walking towards him. He was 18. They called my brother to come get him. That would never ever happen to a football player in Athens. He'd go to jail w/o passing go... I would venture to say that you could take most any big time football program and move it to Athens and you'd have similar run ins to what UGA has now.



Odell Thurman was one guy.

The Omni was demolished in 1997.   Something more recent maybe?

Evidently Atlanta wasn't quite big enough for Damon Evans to slip past.  The scooters and wrong way driving are inconsequential.  But there are much more serious things happening.

Plus, look at some other SEC schools...  How many arrests have there been in Oxford or Starkville or Lexington?  Say what you will, but imo, coaches are looking less and less at character of student-athletes.


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 12, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> You're hearing wrong.  TKing doesn't have a hit and run to worry about.  DJax does.



I know, but he was still in the car.  Trust me, TKing will be in more trouble because of being in the car involved with at hit and run.


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 12, 2010)

Doyle said:


> If this keeps up, people are going to think that UGA is the "Miami of the North".



I think they've surpassed Miami.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Jul 12, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> I know, but he was still in the car.  Trust me, TKing will be in more trouble because of being in the car involved with at hit and run.



Just being there doesn't make him guilty of anything.  He was a passenger.  Should he be as guilty as DJax because DJax was driving?  Nope.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Jul 12, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> When was his first? I remember him being involved in the taxi deal but he ended up being the "peace maker" in that deal. Regardless, a DUI and he should be gone.




He got caught drinking or something at a bowl game.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 12, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Just being there doesn't make him guilty of anything.  He was a passenger.  Should he be as guilty as DJax because DJax was driving?  Nope.



I dont think you can be charged as an accessory to DUI, but I could see where he might be an accessory to a HnR.


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, I believe he will be an accessory to the hit and run.  Don't quote me on that, but I believe he will be in much deeper because of the hit n run.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2010)

I bet TK's dad is some kind of upset with him.......... From everything I have ever heard he was pretty strict on him growing up. Maybe he'll bend him over his knee and break a hickory over his tail.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 12, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Odell Thurman was one guy.
> 
> The Omni was demolished in 1997.   Something more recent maybe?
> 
> ...



Doc - You simply can't deny that a GT football player is a little fish in a big pond in Atlanta and a UGA football player is a big fish in a small pond in Athens... The cops have completely different things to worry about. A city of Atlanta cop would probably get drilled for wasting his time bringing in some underage kid for possession of alcohol  as where in Athens you get a badge of honor for bringing in one, especially a football player. Or are we to assume that GT players don't go out and drink a few beers on a fake ID every once in a while? You're right in the sense that there is pressure to win so chances are taken more often than they should with some guys but by all accounts Tavarres King is a good kid who got caught drinking underage, something 98% of teenagers do...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 12, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> This may not be CMR's fault.  But it is nevertheless obvious that his preaching is not getting through to too many players.  It is evidience that too many players lack respect for him.  Obedience comes, in part, out of respect for persons in authority.  Too many players apparently lack respect for CMR and his authority.
> 
> It may not be CMR's fault, but I agree with South GA Dawg, there is way too much of this going on and this will eventually be laid at his feet if it doesn't come to a stop NOW.




Did you ever drink underage or do anything that your parents told you not to do because you thought you could get away with it? Yes you did... Does that mean you didn't respect your parents???


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 12, 2010)

2506 nailed it. When I was at UGA, I got caught by police while urinating on a magnolia tree one night on North Campus. I wasn't arrested. I guarantee you would be arrested _and_ charged with a sex crime these days. 

Another time, in 97, cops were called to a keg party I was throwing in the Oconee St neighborhood. I don't think anyone was 21. A guy from the party had started a fight at another party down the street. The cops dragged his bloody muddy butt out of the bamboo, searched the apartment for drugs, and left. They didn't care that we had 2 kegs of beer and not single person over 21. They just wanted the guy for assault. And they told us to keep it down and to not drive. No tickets. No nothing. I'm pretty sure we had some under-18 girls in attendance as well. Anyway... that's not the case anymore.  

Also, this R&B writer is a tool. Anyone who uses a cliche` like "Mighty Dollar" is a substandard journalist. When I worked there many years ago, the best writers worked in the sports section. It appears that is no longer the case.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 12, 2010)

Do they not let you leave comments? Am I just missing something? Didn't R&B used to allow comments?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 12, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't keep up with all of the SEC athlete arrests, because there are not enough hours in the day, but did UF have as many arrests as UGA did in those years?
> 
> Why do you think the problems weren't as rampant when Greene and Pollack were there?
> 
> ...



First of all, let me preface my comments here by saying I do NOT speak for the Dawgnation.  These are my personal opinions, and may rile as many Woody Dawgs as others.

My point on Tebow was I consider him THE greatest leader on any college team I can ever remember.  And I am 56 years old.  But not even he could stop stupidity by one of his own All-SEC teammates at the most critical point of the season.

I do think there were as many problems when the "David's" were there.  They were leaders on the field and off, but they did not hang with the partiers.  I suspect the reason a lot of players go to UGA is the drinking and partying, same as regular students. But we were winning or competing for SEC championships then, so it was not as disturbing as is is now comming off a 8-5 season. 

Tech does not have as many arrests. First, the Tech campus cops have a different priority.  To keep their students safe from outside crime.  No knock at all on Tech.  No campus can help what surrounds them.  Ga. campus cops priorities are to stop crime from within.  That, coupled with some of them being Paul Blarts have led to some of these arrests.  Second, on average, Tech probably does recruit higher character players than Ga.  Yes I said it. That being said, I NEVER want Ga. to stop recruiting top atheletes.  Explain the rules, administer the punishment to those that deserve it, and continue to emphasize winning.  If the CMR era had graduated 100% of it's football players, had no arrests, but had lost to Tech 8 of 9 years, I would volunteer to drive the truck that dragged him by a rope out of town.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 12, 2010)

They just don't edit things anymore. 

If I was the editor... I'd fire him. But if it had to be edited... that's in red. It wouldn't make it good, but at least it would comply with the basic rule and style of editorial journalism. 




DeWalt said:


> Anyone disagree with this?
> http://www.redandblack.com/2010/07/11/this-disgraceful-parade-of-uga-arrests-has-to-stop-–-and-now/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> First of all, let me preface my comments here by saying I do NOT speak for the Dawgnation.  These are my personal opinions, and may rile as many Woody Dawgs as others.
> 
> My point on Tebow was I consider him THE greatest leader on any college team I can ever remember.  And I am 56 years old.  But not even he could stop stupidity by one of his own All-SEC teammates at the most critical point of the season.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't take it quite that far. They were both good kids, no doubt. Can't speak for Pollack, but Lefty has thrown back his share of brewskies. Watched him take a pretty nasty spill down the stairs at Firehouse one night. 3 sheets to the wind is an understatement. He liked to have a good time just like the rest of us.

My point is, all kids party. They do. They have in the past, they are right now, and they will for all times to come. 

Take 18-19 year old guys, take them out of their mama's house, put them in a town with 200+ bars and 20,000 beautiful women. Trust me, they will party.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 12, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> First of all, let me preface my comments here by saying I do NOT speak for the Dawgnation.  These are my personal opinions, and may rile as many Woody Dawgs as others.
> 
> My point on Tebow was I consider him THE greatest leader on any college team I can ever remember.  And I am 56 years old.  But not even he could stop stupidity by one of his own All-SEC teammates at the most critical point of the season.
> 
> ...



2nd you can walk to most places @ Tech to drink, so alot of walking around


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 12, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> 2nd you can walk to most places @ Tech to drink, so alot of walking around



I made this same argument several weeks ago on another thread.... no avail.. Ga Tech kids are saints and go to church prayer meetings on Saturday night and still have time to stop by the hospital and change bed pans and fold sheets before going home to study for sunday school.  Atlanta is a different world from Athens, Ga... or for that matter Knoxville... which I detest!  Kids will be kids and are going to do stupid things... if there was a way to curb it and make it go away.. .my mom and dad would have thought of it in my youth... and saved my wife some grief!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 12, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> 2nd you can walk to most places @ Tech to drink, so alot of walking around



You don't walk to bars from Tech at all.  The biggest college hang outs are Hole in the Wall, Peachtree Tavern, and Moondogs and are all in Buckhead.


----------



## Buck (Jul 12, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I made this same argument several weeks ago on another thread.... no avail.. Ga Tech kids are saints and go to church prayer meetings on Saturday night and still have time to stop by the hospital and change bed pans and fold sheets before going home to study for sunday school.  Atlanta is a different world from Athens, Ga... or for that matter Knoxville... which I detest!  Kids will be kids and are going to do stupid things... if there was a way to curb it and make it go away.. .my mom and dad would have thought of it in my youth... and saved my wife some grief!


----------



## bullgator (Jul 12, 2010)

Idiotic student athletes are capable of showing up at any school, any state, any conference...from high school on up. Catch 5 minutes of Entertainment Tonight or TMZ and it seems like society is making it easy for them to behave like this...almost an expectation. If your favorite school hasn't had any bad publicity lately, just hold on, it's coming. If this had been the champion debate team from Harvard it wouldn't have been news past the campus rag.
It's fun to mess with the Dawg Pound on stuff like this, but UGA doesn't own the rights to all the morons willing to throw the biggest gift they've ever gotten away.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jul 12, 2010)

Youre right BG. Although it seems that way as of late !!!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 12, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I wouldn't take it quite that far. They were both good kids, no doubt. Can't speak for Pollack, but Lefty has thrown back his share of brewskies. Watched him take a pretty nasty spill down the stairs at Firehouse one night. 3 sheets to the wind is an understatement. He liked to have a good time just like the rest of us.
> 
> My point is, all kids party. They do. They have in the past, they are right now, and they will for all times to come.
> 
> Take 18-19 year old guys, take them out of their mama's house, put them in a town with 200+ bars and 20,000 beautiful women. Trust me, they will party.




Agree 100%


----------



## bullgator (Jul 12, 2010)

Greg Tench said:


> Youre right BG. Although it seems that way as of late !!!



Dang man....where have you been?.


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 13, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Idiotic student athletes are capable of showing up at any school, any state, any conference...from high school on up. Catch 5 minutes of Entertainment Tonight or TMZ and it seems like society is making it easy for them to behave like this...almost an expectation. If your favorite school hasn't had any bad publicity lately, just hold on, it's coming. If this had been the champion debate team from Harvard it wouldn't have been news past the campus rag.
> It's fun to mess with the Dawg Pound on stuff like this, but UGA doesn't own the rights to all the morons willing to throw the biggest gift they've ever gotten away.




Well said...


I was gonna give you one of these cheers but figured it wasn't PC for this thread.....


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 13, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> On the flip side, UFs record is as bad or worse than UGA's in this regard over the past several years but I don't see you posting links on the need to run Meyer out of town.



I haven't seen any stories lately about running Meyer out of town.....

And you dawg fans are very good and very prompt about posting those links.........

If you think I only post links about the dawggies screwing up you might want to check this out...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=546661&highlight=


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 13, 2010)

A lot of these kids are built up as super stars from the time they are young teens. We can all talk about how dumb they are and how we never got in trouble and on and on but not a single one of us knows what's it's like to be told you're the man for half of your life with the media knocking down your door as a 15 or 16 year old kid or to have ESPN broadcast your choice of college... Add that to many of these kids coming from less than privileged backgrounds then throw them into an an absolute party town like Athens where they are continued to be looked as as stars, are on national TV most every week, surrounded by beautiful college chicks and no wonder some of them lose their minds. Toss in a trigger happy police force when it comes to football players and you have what we have today.


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't want to overlook the responsibility that boosters and fans play in this attitude of entitlement that a lot of these kids have.
As soon as these kids show major athletic ability they are catered to.

I remember a star running back during my high school days that would get tipped $5 as a bag-boy for carrying a couple of six-packs to a boosters car when the normal tip in those days was a quarter.

I also remember 2 local boys getting scholarships at an SEC school and coming home after the first break in identical new cars.

It shouldn't surprise any of us that they get caught dong something stupid. It surprises them because they have always been given a pass for this type of behavior back home.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> 2nd you can walk to most places @ Tech to drink, so alot of walking around



this is way inaccurate.  name me bars you can walk to from tech's campus...  rocky mountain pizza and...

you can't walk to virginia highlands (where most Tech students go to party), you cant walk to L5P, you cant walk to Buckhead.  there are some bars on crescent avenue, but that's a heck of a hike from GT's campus.

if you live on campus in athens you can walk to 100+ bars.  not to mention there are free buses running until way into the night in athens. (forget what they're called, but students drive them.)


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I made this same argument several weeks ago on another thread.... no avail.. Ga Tech kids are saints and go to church prayer meetings on Saturday night and still have time to stop by the hospital and change bed pans and fold sheets before going home to study for sunday school.  Atlanta is a different world from Athens, Ga... or for that matter Knoxville... which I detest!  Kids will be kids and are going to do stupid things... if there was a way to curb it and make it go away.. .my mom and dad would have thought of it in my youth... and saved my wife some grief!



I didnt say they are saints.  But they aren't in the blotter every other weekend.

Either they are good kids, or they are scared of their coach, or they are smart enough to not get caught, or...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I didnt say they are saints.  But they aren't in the blotter every other weekend.
> 
> Either they are good kids, or they are scared of their coach, or they are smart enough to not get caught, or...



http://www.usnews.com/blogs/paper-trail/2008/12/30/athletes-show-huge-gaps-in-sat-scores.html

This is two years old but.  "Georgia Tech had the nation's best average SAT score for football players, 1028 of a possible 1600, and best average high school GPA, 3.39 of a possible 4.0. But because its student body is apparently very smart, Tech's football players still scored 315 SAT points lower than their classmates. "


I'm going with option 3, our players are smarter than your players.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 13, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> http://www.usnews.com/blogs/paper-trail/2008/12/30/athletes-show-huge-gaps-in-sat-scores.html
> 
> This is two years old but.  "Georgia Tech had the nation's best average SAT score for football players, 1028 of a possible 1600, and best average high school GPA, 3.39 of a possible 4.0. But because its student body is apparently very smart, Tech's football players still scored 315 SAT points lower than their classmates. "
> 
> ...



Maybe so, but our football players are better football players...


----------



## DDD (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is the problem that Richt and all the other schools have.

A.  Kids that are 18-22 can not be held by the hand every weekend.

B.  If they cut their players for stuff like this, UF, Alabama, Auburn, FSU, South Carolina.. ect... are standing at their cars when they are leaving campus saying, hey, come play for us and "make a new start".

So Richt and the program "suspend" them from playing and keep them on campus.  A year from now, it will be old news as long as they keep their nose clean.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 13, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Maybe so, but our football players are better football players...



I will not derail this thread...I will not derail this thread...I will not..


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 13, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I will not derail this thread...I will not derail this thread...I will not..


----------

